# Some of my job site collection.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Viperfx4x4 said:


> Pictures of some things found at work.



Good stuff..


Welcome to the forum..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Viperfx4x4 (May 28, 2011)

I wish I could have kept the meter that sat on top of the panel. But I had to give it back to DTE Energy..


----------



## Viperfx4x4 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you, good to be here!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Viperfx4x4 said:


> Pictures of some things found at work.


 Post these images to electrical photos, vintage devices. We can start a virtual museum. 

Anyone else have some pics to donate?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice stuff. But what was that Green CH insulator used for? A hard 90 tap device?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Nice stuff. But what was that Green CH insulator used for? A hard 90 tap device?


 That looks like a light socket to me! Pendant.


----------



## Viperfx4x4 (May 28, 2011)

What I have found, it's a switch for something like the first type of heating pads. It is made by Cutler-Hammer and is dated 1911-1912. That and the large insulator I got for my birthday from my wife, and the people she bought the CH switch from didn't know what it was. They called it an old green electrical thingy...lol.......This is a good site but is down right now its where I found out what it was..http://www.antiquesockets.com/


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

That old green Cutler/Hammer thingy is a light switch pendant. One sitting on my computer desk in front of me as I type. Switch leg down, thru the switch, back to the luminaire.


----------

